# Is there a simple utility that will  convert .doc to .pdf ?



## djbeta (Nov 12, 2006)

I know this is simple to do by Print/Save as PDF... but I have quite a few docs emailed to me and would very much like to automate the process of converting them to pdf files.  Is there some sort of drag-n-drop utility that will pull this off... or, do you think it's a job for applescript??


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2006)

AppleScript would work. Or building a workflow in automator for it.
Or http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18779 .. if it would work just dragging and dropping.


----------



## markasey (Nov 18, 2006)

Not a permanent solution but you can convert up to 5 per e-mail address on the Adobe website. http://createpdf.adobe.com/?v=AHP


----------

